# The Palms



## K9Kirk (Sep 20, 2020)

It was nearing dark (25 sec exp) and I just happen to look up and see these palms waving in the wind with a beautiful, cloud spotted blue sky. I may've missed the mark a little but I just wanted to capture that moment.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 20, 2020)

Good result for such a long exposure.  Kinda disorientating.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 20, 2020)

Lovely shot......


----------



## CherylL (Sep 20, 2020)

cool effect


----------



## Winona (Sep 20, 2020)

I like it!


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 21, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Good result for such a long exposure.  Kinda disorientating.





Jeff15 said:


> Lovely shot......





CherylL said:


> cool effect





Winona said:


> I like it!



Thanks everyone.


----------

